# Bright Yellow Honey, which flower?



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Since I know nothing about the plants in your area, I'll give it a go! My 2 guesses are goldenrod and Brazilian pepper. I'm sure one of these is out there somewhere.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Ask at the local bee club, they would know what is blooming and what the bees are working.


----------



## Gir (Oct 6, 2016)

Gino45 said:


> Since I know nothing about the plants in your area, I'll give it a go! My 2 guesses are goldenrod and Brazilian pepper. I'm sure one of these is out there somewhere.


For sure it's not Goldenrod as that makes dark honey with a strong flavor. I'll check into the Brazilian pepper. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gir (Oct 6, 2016)

G3farms said:


> Ask at the local bee club, they would know what is blooming and what the bees are working.


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## JeffreySemons (8 mo ago)

Gir said:


> Anyone know of flowers or crops which yield bright yellow honey?
> I'm in Central Texas...so, I'm limited to plants in my region.
> Thanks!


Summer harvest. Flowers? Maybe ash, Linden, forest flowers.


----------



## Gir (Oct 6, 2016)

JeffreySemons said:


> Summer harvest. Flowers? Maybe ash, Linden, forest flowers.


Thank you!


----------

